# How many in here are not interested in hopping



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Seems like lowriding has become synonymous with a hopping car.
Anyone else get bothered when everyone wants you to hop your car but you can't?
:thumbsdown:
I find the constant hopping at competitions uninteresting.
I'd rather stare at a car laying low then watch it lift up as it leaves. 

Anyone with me


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope is fo suckas!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll watch em hop but I"m more interested in fixing cars not destroying them


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll watch em hop but I"m more interested in fixing cars not destroying them


Quoted for truth..............


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll watch them but not interested in hopping mine.....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

cool to watch wouldnt wana hop my car tho


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopping, especially radicals, should only have Cutlasses/Monte Carlos/Regals. :yessad: The "True Classics" should be reserved and NOT put through that useless abuse as they are becoming more and more scarce...But that's my opinion. You know what they say about Opinions...they are like assholes, EVERYBODY'S GOT ONE!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

A clean ride hitting 20 or so inchs :thumbsup: A bucket ass car doing 90+ :thumbsdown:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Hopping is fo *******


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIG RED said:


> A clean ride hitting 20 or so inchs :thumbsup: A bucket ass car doing 90+ :thumbsdown:


i agree to an extent, my lac is gona b a 40" to 50" car and drive everywhere

as soon as they start extending the lower trailing arms the shit looks like it belongs in a scrap yard


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't care about hopping much, but I still want a setup that can get off the ground every once and awhile.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:IF U AINT NO HOPPER:guns:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i agree to an extent, my lac is gona b a 40" to 50" car and drive everywhere
> 
> as soon as they start extending the lower trailing arms the shit looks like it belongs in a scrap yard


true.
I don't mind a. Couple inches off the ground to play with once in a while. As long as you can cruise it.

But competition hoppers where it looks like a lifted donk frame on 13s at its lowest point is not my thing.

Shouldn't be called lowriders.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> true.
> I don't mind a. Couple inches off the ground to play with once in a while. As long as you can cruise it.
> 
> But competition hoppers where it looks like a lifted donk frame on 13s at its lowest point is not my thing.
> ...


this is the shit






this is shit










basically


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

as long as the ride is clean and not some bumperless primered piece of shit gbody


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the timeless topic/question.

first....define hopping.

i think "well rounded" lowriders are the ultimate. dont need a bunch of chrome. dont need a bunch of billet under the hood. need 13 or 14. whitewalls. needs clean stock interior. if its a HT a roof is nice. doesnt need a bunch of leafing. needs a clean trunk. but to take the car over the top it needs a frame under it, and some snap on the front end. doesnt need weight to prove a point and doesnt need a goofy rear lock up either to prove a point. remember its all good until you get clowned on. then you will rethink the game plan. isnt that what lowriding used to be, and should still be? you had something to answer back. not unload off the trailer and put it on jackstands and not even drive it. it should be driveable atleast.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> this is the shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dans luxury spot is a perfect example of a "well rounded" lowrider. gbody or not. i think that car gets more respect than a lay and play hardtop 64.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lone star said:


> the timeless topic/question.
> 
> first....define hopping.
> 
> i think "well rounded" lowriders are the ultimate. dont need a bunch of chrome. dont need a bunch of billet under the hood. need 13 or 14. whitewalls. needs clean stock interior. if its a HT a roof is nice. doesnt need a bunch of leafing. needs a clean trunk. but to take the car over the top it needs a frame under it, and some snap on the front end. doesnt need weight to prove a point and doesnt need a goofy rear lock up either to prove a point. remember its all good until you get clowned on. then you will rethink the game plan. isnt that what lowriding used to be, and should still be? you had something to answer back. not unload off the trailer and put it on jackstands and not even drive it.* it should be driveable atleast*.


half the "hoppers" out today i'd be embarassed to drive


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lone star said:


> dans luxury spot is a perfect example of a "well rounded" lowrider. gbody or not. i think that car gets more respect than a lay and play hardtop 64.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :thumbsup:


im just sayin. folks probably get butthurt on that comment, but keep it real. if the LS and 64ht was at the light and the LS licks it 3 times, who wins....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lone star said:


> im just sayin. folks probably get butthurt on that comment, but keep it real. if the LS and 64ht was at the light and the LS licks it 3 times, who wins....


i'd take that monte over an impala, but thats personal preference


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll watch em hop but I"m more interested in fixing cars not destroying them


X61


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm not interested in hopping over 30" personally. I am interested in a drivable, reliable clean car before anything else. To me, putting weight, anything over 14" cylinders, and moving trailing arm mounts just seems silly. It does bring more people into low riding an I do enjoy seeing CLEAN drivable cars banging back bumper, just not my thing. I'd rather ride laid out than tear a car up.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Never cared to hop. It destroys the car and I ain't kool with that!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

honestly?
Everything has its place. 
I like lay n play or a fast mover mostly but i like hoppers too, i even dig on kustoms e bombs, hell i like euros as well, but of course they all need to b clean.
What i dont like is when someone hates on something only cause its not his style. Unless its a donk  those have no place


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> this is the shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree this thing is just stupid IMO. But to each there own.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> :guns:IF U AINT NO HOPPER:guns:


calm down Big Al :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Not me but, i would like to build a hopper one day. Just not the car im pouring my soul into.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FBRlow said:


> Not me but, i would like to build a hopper one day. *Just not the car im pouring my soul into*.


amen


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

To each their own.....some people care way too much about their cars, others could give a shit less.....then theres the ones that are in between....which gives u all the different cars that are out there now


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HOPPING COMPETITIONS ARE LIKE THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS.

IT DOESNT MATTER WHO WINS, U STILL LOOK RETARDED. :rimshot:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

some are attracted by the aesthetic,others by the hydraulic, i stand between the two, I dont like cars with weight, prefer watchin a clean street car,clean set up with a technique, it becomes too easy to put lead on a car and doing bumper,cuz it is more difficult to find the right elements to reach the goal, but the trick is to love what you're doing...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

lone star said:


> dans luxury spot is a perfect example of a "well rounded" lowrider. gbody or not. i think that car gets more respect than a lay and play hardtop 64.


x18


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

I like lookin at cars dippin, But I would rather see a car lay frame or even scrape a lil bit. Thats why I love the old school.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

TO EACH HIS OWN ,BUT LOWRIDEING IS LOWRIDEING REGARDLESS OF WAT UR CAR DOE'S,IF UR DOIN 90'' INCHES OR DOIN NOTHIN,ITS LOWRIDING!SOME PEOPLE LIKE SKINNY WHITE WALLS SOME LIKE FAT,BUT TO BITCH ABOUT IT JUST MEANS U HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:werd:
CALIRIDERS BE DOIN 90 INCHES ON THA BUMPER ,AND DRIVE ON THA HIGHWAY,AND ALL CLEAN SHYT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

souphillylow said:


> I like lookin at cars dippin, But I would rather see a car lay frame or even scrape a lil bit. Thats why I love the old school.


lowriding is in a pretty bad place when other scenes build lower cars most lower than most lowriders can lay with bigger wheels


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

That is funny cause the reason most lowriders arent that low anymore is because they need taller coils for rebound when hopping 
Tuners, kustoms, minis, only care about being low, just like lowriders used to.
Oh btw, i kno im gonna catch shit for it, but that black mini draggin is super sweet.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

I own a 1960 Bel-Air I aint gonna hope like they do in the compitiations. but ridin on 3 that's anotha story.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Courage said:


> I own a 1960 Bel-Air I aint gonna hope like they do in the compitiations. but ridin on 3 that's anotha story.


wasnt aware that people were capable of typing in spanglish


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> wasnt aware that people were capable of typing in spanglish


lol I was putting on music as I was typing.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA&feature=relmfu" target="_blank">


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm not interested in hopping over 30" personally. I am interested in a drivable, reliable clean car before anything else. To me, putting weight, anything over 14" cylinders, and moving trailing arm mounts just seems silly. It does bring more people into low riding an I do enjoy seeing CLEAN drivable cars banging back bumper, just not my thing. I'd rather ride laid out than tear a car up.


A feelz you. No overkill but if you got switches it's a MUST to make it do what it do every now and then. Catching air on the way to work on the morning sets my day.. Watching other people break their $hit makes my day. Watching cars float and/or stand doesn't. 

The guys who hate on ALL hopping not just the buckets cars usually suck on the switch anywayz. Mad cause they can't get their car working, now it's no longer cool to swang. GTFO , gotta be old farts.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> A feelz you. No overkill but if you got switches it's a MUST to make it do what it do every now and then. Catching air on the way to work on the morning sets my day.. Watching other people break their $hit makes my day. Watching cars float and/or stand doesn't.
> 
> The guys who hate on ALL hopping not just the buckets cars usually suck on the switch anywayz. Mad cause they can't get their car working, now it's no longer cool to swang. GTFO , gotta be old farts.


No, hopping is just lame. So is 3 wheel. You make it sound like you gotta hop to be a lowrider. Wake up and smell maturity.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> No, hopping is just lame. So is 3 wheel. You make it sound like you gotta hop to be a lowrider. Wake up and smell maturity.


:sniff sniff: Nope, nothing! You're my favorite old fart though, gotta love ya J. you eva coming to a bac bumper bash or do I have to make my way to N.C.?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What age is old fart


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm 22 wtf


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Just lay and play!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lone star said:


> What age is old fart


if you have to ask...... hno:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'M A GHETTO *****.. I LIKE TO DIP THRU THE HOOD AND SIP LIQUOR WHILE I'M HOPPING


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

187PURE said:


> I'M A GHETTO *****.. I LIKE TO DIP THRU THE HOOD AND SIP LIQUOR WHILE I'M HOPPING


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

qft. Gotta love my hood ******. I blow tough and listen to oldies while swangin..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> qft. Gotta love my hood ******. I blow tough and listen to oldies while swangin..


uffin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

***** THIS IS REAL LOWRIDING TO ME






IT AINT NO FUN JUST DRIVING THE MUTHAFUCKA.. HOPPING, BLASTING MUSIC, SKOOPING UP A HOOD-RAT TO FUCK.. THEN GOING UP IN THE HOOD TO SEE WHAT THE HOMEBOYS TALKING BOUT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

187PURE said:


> ***** THIS IS REAL LOWRIDING TO ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Dre would say... Hell yeah!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ME TIPPING IN MY OLD 4 DOOR


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

187PURE said:


> ME TIPPING IN MY OLD 4 DOOR


Dman damn, Plus I seen hop pics, it worked good for what was in it! WIsh someone would get video or pics of me rollin..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Dman damn, Plus I seen hop pics, it worked good for what was in it! WIsh someone would get video or pics of me rollin..


HAD A GANG OF FUN IN THAT CAR.. THE 'LOVE BOAT' WENT 10 YEARS STRONG.. THAT CAR DON'T OWE ME NUTHIN.. + MOST OF THE SET-UP WENT IN 2 CARS AFTER THAT.. 'OLE-E' IS DOING THE DAMN THANG NOW


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

O/G STUDDER BOX WAY BACK IN 93 HOPPING









REAL LOW RIDING TO ME


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^so what youre saying is the higher you get the more of a lowrider you are?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^so what youre saying is the higher you get the more of a lowrider you are?


:no:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Im not. I like watching others beat their ride. They should go backwards now next hop should be the lowest yo:loco:u could jump with todays setups haha lol:scrutinize:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> honestly?
> Everything has its place.
> I like lay n play or a fast mover mostly but i like hoppers too, i even dig on kustoms e bombs, hell i like euros as well, but of course they all need to b clean.
> What i dont like is when someone hates on something only cause its not his style. Unless its a donk  those have no place


Very well said.:thumbsup:I Agree with that.You dont wanna hop thats your business but dont hate the next man.To me believe most people that dont wanna hop cant afford it if it break down on them.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Very well said.:thumbsup:I Agree with that.You dont wanna hop thats your business but dont hate the next man.To me believe most people that dont wanna hop cant afford it if it break down on them.


No. It means we want to lowride


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I COULD GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT HOPPING OR 3 WHEELING..I THINK LAYING A CAR ON THE FRAME IS MORE SEXY/ IMPRESSIVE/APPEALING

JUST SAYING.


----------



## kydreamsllc (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not going to hop, want to keep it clean and stand on 3


----------



## FrankE (Jun 8, 2012)

hopping/3 wheeling ruins ur car, 

a lowrider is supposed to be low

:facepalm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Im down with hydros but I have never cared for hopping, I think it's stupid don't get me wring a little small off the ground action is cool when hitting the switches but all out hopping is stupid IMO.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

FrankE said:


> hopping/3 wheeling ruins ur car,
> 
> *A lowrider is supposed to be low*
> 
> :facepalm:


palabra!


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Hopping will always be part of the low riding community , it has just evolved from hopping the curb to smashing the back bumper, it's takes a lot to time and money to set it up right, to me it shows a lot of talent and engineering, I don't hop anymore , but I will not put down the riders that do,, Now I just cruise low and clean. !! Z from Hawaii


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

rickschaf said:


> Hopping will always be part of the low riding community , it has just evolved from hopping the curb to smashing the back bumper, it's takes a lot to time and money to set it up right, to me it shows a lot of talent and engineering, I don't hop anymore , but I will not put down the riders that do,, Now I just cruise low and clean. !! Z from Hawaii


U from.hawaii? What part?


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

U from.hawaii? What part? I live on Lanai, been here for 20 yrs, so you dont think i am bullshitting you here is a couple of pics of my lolo


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> this is the shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*GREAT EXAMPLE!*


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *GREAT EXAMPLE!*


:h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *GREAT EXAMPLE!*


xx2


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> xx2


:h5: i sent u one of these


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> No. It means we want to lowride


Yes.It means you dont want to break yo shit.If you noticed that what the real reason we dont really wanna hop.Hopping is lowriding.Hot rodders dont hop,motor cycles dont hop,lowriders hop,so if it means you wanna lowride then it means you wanna hop as well.In all actuallity we dont wanna beat up our clean cars we put alot of money into and hypathetically speaking if ball joints didnt break,frames and quarters didnt buckle and paint jobs were indistructable we all be out here clownin and not complaining why we dont hop.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats it! he explained it this thread is over!:biggrin:


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

Cuban Dave said:


> Thats it! he explained it this thread is over!:biggrin:



plus you dont see many classics hopping as much as people think. its mostly gbodies doing that.
:h5:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA&feature=relmfu" target="_blank">


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Yes.It means you dont want to break yo shit.If you noticed that what the real reason we dont really wanna hop.Hopping is lowriding.Hot rodders dont hop,motor cycles dont hop,lowriders hop,so if it means you wanna lowride then it means you wanna hop as well.In all actuallity we dont wanna beat up our clean cars we put alot of money into and hypathetically speaking if ball joints didnt break,frames and quarters didnt buckle and paint jobs were indistructable we all be out here clownin and not complaining why we dont hop.


 No.


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

uffin:I THINK HOPPING IS A BIG PART OF LOWRIDING. I JUST DONT CARE FOR BUMPER BALANCING HOPPERS OF TODAY. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REAL HOPPERS WHEN THEY WOULD ACTUALLY HOP THE CAR. BIG DEAL IF YOUR CAR STANDS STRAIGHT UP I DONT CARE FOR IT. JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOT OF PUSSIES IN THIS THREAD I SEE.. BACK IN THE DAYS, ****** BANGED BUMPER ON CLEAN CARS. PROBABLY THE DRUG TRADE OF THE 80s/90s ALLOWED CASH FLOW, SO A LOT OF FOOLS COULD AFFORD TO BREAK CANDY, AND THEN BREAK BREAD TO FIX IT (REAL TALK!).. NOT TRYING TO THROW NEGATIVITY IN THE POT, BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS.. AND I'M NOT SAYING THE HARD WORKING 9 TO 5 MUTHAFUCKA (LIKE MYSELF) WASN'T OUT THERE CLOWNING AS WELL.. BUT THE AVERAGE WORKING ***** BE MORE AWARE, RATHER THAN BEING OUT THERE RECKLESS WITH HIS SHIT.. THEM ****** WITH ALL THAT BREAD WAS LIKE, "FUCK IT! THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER" LOL


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Not about the money.
Radicals didn't hop.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

187PURE said:


> LOT OF PUSSIES IN THIS THREAD I SEE.. BACK IN THE DAYS, ****** BANGED BUMPER ON CLEAN CARS. PROBABLY THE DRUG TRADE OF THE 80s/90s ALLOWED CASH FLOW, SO A LOT OF FOOLS COULD AFFORD TO BREAK CANDY, AND THEN BREAK BREAD TO FIX IT (REAL TALK!).. NOT TRYING TO THROW NEGATIVITY IN THE POT, BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS.. AND I'M NOT SAYING THE HARD WORKING 9 TO 5 MUTHAFUCKA (LIKE MYSELF) WASN'T OUT THERE CLOWNING AS WELL.. BUT THE AVERAGE WORKING ***** BE MORE AWARE, RATHER THAN BEING OUT THERE RECKLESS WITH HIS SHIT.. THEM ****** WITH ALL THAT BREAD WAS LIKE, "FUCK IT! THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER" LOL


The highly desired cars for this (Impala's mostly) are getting harder and harder to find. It was much easier to find a decent car for what you wanted back then. In '91, my dad bought a 64 SS convertible that was in amazing shape for $4500, good luck doing that now a days! And no offense, your all CAPS posts are very hard on the eyes, I usually have just skip reading them.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

NFA Fabrication said:


> The highly desired cars for this (Impala's mostly) are getting harder and harder to find. It was much easier to find a decent car for what you wanted back then. In '91, my dad bought a 64 SS convertible that was in amazing shape for $4500, good luck doing that now a days! And no offense, your all CAPS posts are very hard on the eyes, I usually have just skip reading them.


yeah that is true. tres, fours and the like were easier to come by back then.. but what i meant was, it seems as though it was less of a recession + the dope game helped ****** with little or no talents


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopping is for *******, real talk.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

187PURE said:


> yeah that is true. tres, fours and the like were easier to come by back then.. but what i meant was, it seems as though it was less of a recession + the dope game helped ****** with little or no talents


I can very much see that being the truth! LOL! I was young back then, so I really only got to see the good stuff in my monthly issues of LRM, or at the rare car show that had that type of thing. Or on some Cube/Snoop Music Vids! LOL! It would have been cool to see more of that in person back in the day. Up in Seattle, the true lowrider thing has gotten very weak, people think it's cool to throw 24's on everything instead, and 95% of it is two types of people, Soccer Moms with GM SUV's on 24's, or Chrystler 300's on 24's with some Jersey Shore lookin' white douchebag in it. So it is a real treat to see an old Impala on <15" wires!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Hopping is for *******, real talk.


:uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

A LOTTA PEOPLE BE HATING ON BIG AL. WHY? I DON'T KNOW.. MY THING IS, DO FOOLS GOT THE KNOWLEDGE, THE KNOW HOW, OR THE MONEY TO DO WHAT HE'S DOING? NOTHER GOT DAMN THING, HOPPING IS AN EXHIBITION.. _187PURE SAID IT!!!! _


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

187PURE said:


> :uh:


HAter. Never had a car that worked. lolz.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Hopping is for *******, real talk.


HOPPING IS FOR **** BUT YOUR NAME IS FRANCISCO :scrutinize:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> A LOTTA PEOPLE BE HATING ON BIG AL. WHY? I DON'T KNOW..


ru serious?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ru serious?


:roflmao:yes


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MAN IT'S JUST A GOOD FEELING TO POSSESS THAT KINDA POWER.. KINDA FEELS LIKE I OWN THE STREETS.. EVERY TIME AN ASSHOLE DOES'NT WANNA LET ME OVER I HIT THE SWITCH, AND THEY USUALLY JAM ON BRAKES


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE is right, i cant seen any reason why anyone on this earth would hate on such a magnificent automobile :barf:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 187PURE is right, i cant seen any reason why anyone on this earth would hate on such a magnificent automobile :barf:


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:uffin::420:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 187PURE is right, i cant seen any reason why anyone on this earth would hate on such a magnificent automobile :barf:


_MY MAN COME HERE FOR A MINUTE.. NAW CLOSER...... SLAPP!!_


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> _MY MAN COME HERE FOR A MINUTE.. NAW CLOSER...... SLAPP!!_


man fuck that piece of shit, i seen better looking cars in the junk yard


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> man fuck that piece of shit, i seen better looking cars in the junk yard


...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

187PURE said:


> HOPPING IS FOR **** BUT YOUR NAME IS FRANCISCO :scrutinize:


took your ass long enough to come up with that. Francisco is a real mans name sucker fish.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> took your ass long enough to come up with that. Francisco is a real mans name sucker fish.


:shocked:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> ...


shit, u seen better looking cars than that in the junk yard too


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

IF YOU'RE GETTING BIG INCHES LIKE AL, I WOULD'NT WANNA PUT TO MANY COSMETICS ON IT MY DAMN SELF


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

build a fucking rat rod then


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> build a fucking rat rod then


HATE THOSE UGLY LOOKING THINGS.. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 187PURE is right, i cant seen any reason why anyone on this earth would hate on such a magnificent automobile :barf:



DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY OWN A "Kool-Aid" Setup?..To be honest who the hell would infringe on a name that's actually packet of color dye w artificial taste?:dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> HATE THOSE UGLY LOOKING THINGS.. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN


hold the fuck up

u hate this










but like this?











whats up with the double standards?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY OWN A "Kool-Aid" Setup?..To be honest who the hell would infringe on a name that's actually packet of color dye w artificial taste?:dunno:


thats just a fancy term for 8000lbs of lead and no real thought going into a build


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hold the fuck up
> 
> u hate this
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

The Scientist said:


> DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY OWN A "Kool-Aid" Setup?..To be honest who the hell would infringe on a name that's actually packet of color dye w artificial taste?:dunno:


I HEAR THEIR COILS ARE GOOD


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> :yes:


:burn:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> Not about the money.
> Radicals didn't hop.


Yes it is about the money, Whether its street or show you put alot of money into any car.Or someone must of gave you an already done lowrider.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

The all CAPS posting is getting ridiculous. You train your brain by reading allowing you to skim through while reading at a faster pace because your brain recognizes words without actually picturing each letter, the all CAPS just fucks all that up. Is the thought that your post comes across stronger? I see this on Craigslist all the time, I just don't get the point. "The're not gonna think I'm serious if I use lower-case letters!", Is that it?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 187PURE is right, i cant seen any reason why anyone on this earth would hate on such a magnificent automobile :barf:


you're just hating because you can't afford it


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

187PURE said:


> HATE THOSE UGLY LOOKING THINGS.. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN


that's not hating because he didn't say he hates multicolored datsuns


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I never hop anything ruins the car 14's inch wires and nice paint. Don't have to hop to be down


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc&feature=colike


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> you're just hating because you can't afford it


.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Yes it is about the money, Whether its street or show you put alot of money into any car.Or someone must of gave you an already done lowrider.


Again.
Thats not lowriding.
Your obsession with money is ridiculous


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I love hopping my whipp. Now I don't like to compete cause I don't have a hopper. We go to events and just like clowning around with my family. Wife and kids. I also love to three wheel and bring the kids with me that their parents don't dot here wheels for them. To me that's what lowriding is all abou. Having fun and showing the kids what it's all about. That's my thing...:......now I like to see the hop at the shows but some vatos take that shit wayyyyyy to serious. And I'm sure cause when you are talking about some feria it's serious shit.......I do it for fun no for feria but then you see fuus out there hating and being all tight jaw?? Then it's funny when my son walks out of the car and they thought it was me. Lol!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok this is how it goes from what I see....

-People who own classics mostly lay n play and dont hop

-Everybody else hops


:dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i personally think if u run crushed velvet interior or work as a male nurse

your opinions are completely invalid


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

There's a difference between a small clowning hop and a backflipping car


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> Again.
> Thats not lowriding.
> Your obsession with money is ridiculous


So you saying hopping is not lowriding?That part Im gonna leave it alone, cause you played yourself on that response.Aint no obsession with money,cause even if you going the cheap route on doing your car,you putting out alot of money.Again somebody gave you a hand me down car with no rienforced frame and you just three wheel all the time.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

What the hell are you talking about? You make no sense.
Flipping your car over is not lowriding. That's right.

I hop like 3 inches.

What does getting a car have to do with anything.
Go to that "built not bought" thread


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> What the hell are you talking about? You make no sense.
> Flipping your car over is not lowriding. That's right.
> 
> *I hop like 3 inches.*
> ...


 You Be Potato Chippin:fool2:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lowriders are known for their Hydraulics Point Blank. Everyone Gets Switch happy once in a while, Me if i had the money to buy 18 batteries and do all that other good shit id do it, but for now ima stick to Building a Decent Show Car. Hoppers are Lowriders to, Have them 13s and Juiced their just in a different Category in the Lowrider LifeStyle. theres Show Cars, Street Cars, Hoppers Etc.. To those who dont like hopping are probably Riding On Air


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

LowSupreme84 said:


> You Be Potato Chippin:fool2:


Transformers should be kept in movies.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I win.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Transformers should be kept in movies.


:dunno: what does the movie have anything to do with Lowriders.:cheesy:


----------



## kydreamsllc (Jun 12, 2012)

I personally am not a hopper, but hopping has a point of no return. My 3 year old witnessed that point of no return at Carl Casper Car Show in Louisville KY, he was super stoked when he look at me and said, "Dada ohhhh that truck just caught on fire that was so cool and awesome Dada." Lol no competitive car should be danced to the point of catching fire. When's the last time u saw a Lowrider cover car on fire?..... Don't worry I'll wait.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 187PURE is right, i cant seen any reason why anyone on this earth would hate on such a magnificent automobile :barf:


That looks like complete shit, what dumb ass actually though that color scheme was looking good in any light or shadow. Fucking Tricycles have better paint jobs then that. I could set a fucking piece of dog shit throw it on the Gypsy Rose, watch the motherfucker burn crash into the santana watch that burn, put it out with my piss, and it'd still look better then that.


That's not hate that's just being real.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

LowSupreme84 said:


> :dunno: what does the movie have anything to do with Lowriders.:cheesy:


He like a nut shell he is never gonna get and tell me I not making any sense but just finished telling my hopping is not lowriding.Im through with him.he did win dummy of the year.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> He like a nut shell he is never gonna get and tell me I not making any sense but just finished telling my hopping is not lowriding.Im through with him.he did win dummy of the year.


No grammatical sense.

How is hopping lowriding?
It's a part of it. Not necessary

just like Dunking is a part of basketball. Not necessary.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fool2 said:


> you're just hating because you can't afford it


This to me is probably the dumbest comment I have seen in this topic. Can't afford it? a $1500 el camino with $1000 frame and about $3000 worth of Hydro's and batteries. Yea, who could ever afford that. I think most of the people in this topic would rather spend that money on a nice paint job or interior.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

To each his own


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

excalibur said:


> This to me is probably the dumbest comment I have seen in this topic. Can't afford it? a $1500 el camino with $1000 frame and about $3000 worth of Hydro's and batteries. Yea, who could ever afford that. I think most of the people in this topic would rather spend that money on a nice paint job or interior.


More like a 2500 frame and 5k or more in setup is 7500.....add 2more for paint.....2 more for chrome....1500 more for wheels...thats 13k....same as what it costs for a lay play ht impala...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lone star said:


> More like a 2500 frame and 5k or more in setup is 7500.....add 2more for paint.....2 more for chrome....1500 more for wheels...thats 13k....same as what it costs for a lay play ht impala...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> More like a 2500 frame and 5k or more in setup is 7500.....add 2more for paint.....2 more for chrome....1500 more for wheels...thats 13k....same as what it costs for a lay play ht impala...


money well spent


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

:drama::inout:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

20 Minutes said:


> To each his own


zzzz


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you notice people cheer more when you break your car. some people build to break. More power to you. Not really alot of low low in san anto anymore. I dont hop but I three. Got vids under southside95 on you tube. Hit me up if ya got channels too. Lowriding TTT


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

im not interested in hoping and i hate it when hoppers pull up and talk shit cuz i wont hop


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

HotCheetohs said:


> im not interested in hoping and i hate it when hoppers pull up and talk shit cuz i wont hop


pretty much the downfall of lowriding


----------



## JJEH (Jun 23, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> I find the constant hopping at competitions uninteresting.
> I'd rather stare at a car laying low then watch it lift up as it leaves.


Same here...


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

JJEH said:


> Same here...


 X1964.


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

Ive got a hopper and a show car most cant even aford one those who dont like hopping take off your juice from your ride and just lower it u probbably dont like it cuz u cant get your car to work right or cant afford it,cuz it aint cheep to hop props to all lowriding and if u have really been a tru lowrider u would know that hopping has been around for a verry long time it just has grown to a whole other world just like some of the show cars that u cant even drive but thats called keeping up with the times if not we still would be rolling on rockets with primer


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

That makes no sense, so because I'm not interested in hopping and tearing my car up plus I'd rather have a comfortable LOW ride then I should just take the pumps out my trunk? Might as well take the juice out that show car since its for show if thats the case. Get real. Hopping the way it's being done today hasn't been around very long at all. Some just don't care to do it with their ride, some do, this was a topic asking who didn't care for it.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Feb 13, 2011)

I enjoy watching cars hop !


JS


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I love hopping, I don't think there is anything better than seeing a clean street car clowning. But hopping isn't what makes it lowriding not at all so its just a choice, I also don't care for the big inch cars if you can't cruise it whats the point.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

A hopper and a car that hops are 2 different things.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

eh then i don't car for "hoppers" at all lol back in the day you would be laughed away if you hopped a bucket, so the cars in the pit were clean cars not junk unless it was at a LRM show then there was always the strictly comp hoppers and those definitely are not lowriders.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yep. A hopper hits it like 10 times to gain a couple inches.....and has shit flying off of it. Not For me.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

This is what I don't like.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2_y0SoXgJg&lc=HZejOE-u4TlYFNMVTio8dNt-8HBKReGn6OwHDevcUM4&feature=inbox


Look at all the comments hating on that.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

china said:


> Ive got a hopper and a show car most cant even aford one those who dont like hopping take off your juice from your ride and just lower it u probbably dont like it cuz u cant get your car to work right or cant afford it,cuz it aint cheep to hop props to all lowriding and if u have really been a tru lowrider u would know that hopping has been around for a verry long time it just has grown to a whole other world just like some of the show cars that u cant even drive but thats called keeping up with the times if not we still would be rolling on rockets with primer


Thanks for helping with the down fall of lowriding. :thumbsup:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

To each his own but dont tell me u have a smoth ride with juice.and down fall of lowriding please its fools that want to play but cant and then cry at the shows cuz there car didnt place or all the chearleaders thats the down fall of lowriding .i agree piece of shit cars that hops No but a nice clean ass hopper that blows away most of the so called show cars yea im into that


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Hoppers are lame.
Lowriders are good.
Cruising low, adjusting your height.
A little bounce every now and then.
3 wheeling﻿ it once in a while.
Lighting up kids faces as you pass by.
Now that's fun.
Nacho773 in reply to 14omega28ok (Show the comment) 19 hours ago


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

china said:


> To each his own but dont tell me u have a smoth ride with juice.and down fall of lowriding please its fools that want to play but cant and then cry at the shows cuz there car didnt place or all the chearleaders thats the down fall of lowriding .i agree piece of shit cars that hops No but a nice clean ass hopper that blows away most of the so called show cars yea im into that


I've got 2 of them. Proper springs, accumulators/shocks, sway bars, etc...just takes a little bit of thought. The one with accumulators feels like a non juiced car, the one with accumies on the back only i can roll over railroad tracks or anything else without bouncing all over the place and drinks spilling. Like you said, to each their own. I respect a clean hopper, just not what i choose to build.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> Yep. A hopper hits it like 10 times to gain a couple inches.....*and has shit flying off of it*. Not For me.


thats just junk


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

you can make a car with juice ride great..different ways to do it, use your brain.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll watch em hop but I"m more interested in fixing cars not destroying them


REAL TALK.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

china said:


> To each his own but dont tell me u have a smoth ride with juice.and down fall of lowriding please its fools that want to play but cant and then cry at the shows cuz there car didnt place or all the chearleaders thats the down fall of lowriding .i agree piece of shit cars that hops No but a nice clean ass hopper that blows away most of the so called show cars yea im into that


You wasting your time explaining them that.Its like talking to a nut shell.I said the same thing you said.They cant afford to have their car break down so their excuse is hopping is not lowriding.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

You can be a billionare with a lowrider and not be interested in hopping.
Lack of money isn't it.
We just don't like it.
Its an offshoot of lowriding.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

to each ther own, if u got the paper to build a clean hopper to serve n destroy, go for it, not every one is into top notch show cars that you hardley see on the streets, soem people like the excitment the shit talking and the victory of serving soem one.

on the other hand soem enjoy takin there time and building that clean lolo they always dreamed of, weather its a g body or that clean 58 or 37 they always dreamed about.
the way i look at it is , do what you can with what you got, most of all enjoy doin it, have fun and take pride in your ride wether its a hopper,show car, or a simple cut and decent street cruiser. 

as long as u low riding in a possitibve way nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> You can be a billionare with a lowrider and not be interested in hopping.
> Lack of money isn't it.
> We just don't like it.
> Its an offshoot of lowriding.


Billionares dont lowride or own a lowrider they own ferrari's,bentleys and benzes.Stick to reality like Hopping is part of lowriding.


----------



## OhUMad! (Jul 5, 2012)

Thread has been rated. :thumbsdown:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lolz in here


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Billionares dont lowride or own a lowrider they own ferrari's,bentleys and benzes.Stick to reality like Hopping is part of lowriding.


You're fucking stupid!!!


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> You're fucking stupid!!!


x2

If some of those fools own donks then some will own lowriders


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

china said:


> Ive got a hopper and a show car most cant even aford one those who dont like hopping take off your juice from your ride and just lower it u probbably dont like it cuz u cant get your car to work right or cant afford it,cuz it aint cheep to hop props to all lowriding and if u have really been a tru lowrider u would know that hopping has been around for a verry long time it just has grown to a whole other world just like some of the show cars that u cant even drive but thats called keeping up with the times if not we still would be rolling on rockets with primer


I have been into lowriding for 20 years, and I have never had the desire to have my own cars built to hop. It can be entertaining to watch, but I have no interest to have my personal car hop. I like to have the ability for it to pop up fast, and it it leaves the ground an inch or 2 that's one thing, but that's all I want on my cars. I was into the hopping thing and thought I really wanted one when I was 16, but the desire faded.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> You're fucking stupid!!!


Prove it that Im so fucking stupid and post a lowrider owned by a billionare not a millionare to make sure your dumb ass understands that :yes:and ill take back anything I ever said in this thread.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Its called a fictional example you moronic fuck.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> Its called a fictional example you moronic fuck.


That means you could'nt find it whats fictional is what what ya dumb ass said in the first place.SO I WiN!!!!I WiN!! I WiN!:h5:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Fictional situation that is plausible and not out of the norm.
I win.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

It has nothin to do with lack of funds. It has to do with lowridin means LOWridin! Hoppin has always been apart of lowridin but not like these days where you drive your circus car...excuse me "lowrider hopper' around with the ass end always jacked up and the front cant even get within 6 inches of the ground cuz you got a full stack in it to try and hit back bumper. Thats not lowriding. It is possible with creativity to have a REAL LOWRIDER and still get a respectable hop.

Never have liked the circus cars with 12,14,16 batteries and 4 pumps and never will. 2 pumps, max 8 batteries and do wut you can with that while still being able to lay it out, thats lowriding! nuff said...


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> It has nothin to do with lack of funds. It has to do with lowridin means LOWridin! Hoppin has always been apart of lowridin but not like these days where you drive your circus car...excuse me "lowrider hopper' around with the ass end always jacked up and the front cant even get within 6 inches of the ground cuz you got a full stack in it to try and hit back bumper. Thats not lowriding. It is possible with creativity to have a REAL LOWRIDER and still get a respectable hop.
> 
> Never have liked the circus cars with 12,14,16 batteries and 4 pumps and never will. 2 pumps, max 8 batteries and do wut you can with that while still being able to lay it out, thats lowriding! nuff said...


Like


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

theres a Quote that people say... "You either choose a Hopper or a Show Car" which is hard to do both and maintaing it., i see people build badass hoppers and have shity hoppers just to get high numbers. IT IS WHAT IT IS, its hard work to build a CIRCUS Car anyways, give a man some props, and some of yall if yall had money U WOULD build a hopper for the fuck of it. but Since when has Lowriding been about Judging another Man what he rides and how he rides it. All We Do Is ROLL. TO EACH HIS OWN .Point Blank___.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

and Money has alot to do with it, but we all cant sit here and be lil ignorant fucks, or can we?? Chicago-n :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

LowSupreme84 said:


> theres a Quote that people say... "You either choose a Hopper or a Show Car" which is hard to do both and maintaing it., i see people build badass hoppers and have shity hoppers just to get high numbers. IT IS WHAT IT IS, its hard work to build a CIRCUS Car anyways, give a man some props, and some of yall if yall had money U WOULD build a hopper for the fuck of it. but Since when has Lowriding been about Judging another Man what he rides and how he rides it. All We Do Is ROLL. TO EACH HIS OWN .Point Blank___.


"oh look he has 14 fucking batteries in the trunk. I wonder if it could hit back bumper??" :buttkick: but you're right, mad props for bein able to fit them all in there...:uh:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

LowSupreme84 said:


> theres a Quote that people say... "You either choose a Hopper or a Show Car" which is hard to do both and maintaing it., i see people build badass hoppers and have shity hoppers just to get high numbers. IT IS WHAT IT IS, its hard work to build a CIRCUS Car anyways, give a man some props, and some of yall if yall had money U WOULD build a hopper for the fuck of it. but Since when has Lowriding been about Judging another Man what he rides and how he rides it. All We Do Is ROLL. TO EACH HIS OWN .Point Blank___.


No.


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

chippin'>Hoppin'


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> Like


Yeah he will agree with anything that has something to do with spending money cause he has none.You did win bro but back to your word fictional what did you win no money thats for sure.:dunno: Oh yeah you won stupitity,:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Yeah he will agree with anything that has something to do with spending money cause he has none.You did win bro but back to your word fictional what did you win no money thats for sure.:dunno: Oh yeah you won stupitity,:thumbsup:


Take a grammar class.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> Take a grammar class.


Ill do it once you take a history class. Like when You said hopping is not lowriding. If you was standing with a crowd and car come down the street hopping,are you gonna come out your mouth and say "Thats not a lowrider." They will look at you like you stupid!And since you dont put money in your car Im willing to bet you own a G-body that has a six inch three wheel when you turn corners.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hopping has always been a part of lowriding.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Hopping has always been a part of lowriding.


:h5::yes:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Hopping has always been a part of lowriding.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Ill do it once you take a history class. Like when You said hopping is not lowriding. If you was standing with a crowd and car come down the street hopping,are you gonna come out your mouth and say "Thats not a lowrider." They will look at you like you stupid!And since you dont put money in your car Im willing to bet you own a G-body that has a six inch three wheel when you turn corners.


It'd be a hopper if that's all it was built for.
Why does everyone keep saying hopping has always been a part of. Lowriding? First of all. No it has not.
And even when the hopping came along, the cars could still be cruised and layed low.

Hoppers are meant to hop. That's all they where built for.
I am saying that watching a car hop repeatedly at a competition is boring.
I can not watch a dvd of these hopping competitions.
Its a car hopping for like 2 hours.
That is not interesting. That is not lowriding.


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

hopping became a part of lowriding in the 80's but lowriding wasnt originally about hopping.




-Troll spitting knowledge


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

The 70's bro check your history


----------



## Santana64 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't see the sense in ruining a classic ride by hopping it.
I like to see them hydro from side to side but cringe when I see them bounce- just ruining a beautical classic.
Would never hop my 64


----------



## krisFATAL (Jul 1, 2011)

I put MY cars on adjustable suspension to be able to set it down at shows and drive it low and slow. Lets say you have a 63 on stock suspension, you hit the BLVD or show and someone can hit a switch... there goes your spectators. haha

i am now at the point of deciding juice or bags on my 63 SS this week.. =[


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Anson72 said:


> It has nothin to do with lack of funds. It has to do with lowridin means LOWridin! Hoppin has always been apart of lowridin but not like these days where you drive your circus car...excuse me "lowrider hopper' around with the ass end always jacked up and the front cant even get within 6 inches of the ground cuz you got a full stack in it to try and hit back bumper. Thats not lowriding. It is possible with creativity to have a REAL LOWRIDER and still get a respectable hop.
> 
> Never have liked the circus cars with 12,14,16 batteries and 4 pumps and never will. 2 pumps, max 8 batteries and do wut you can with that while still being able to lay it out, thats lowriding! nuff said...


Like, x2.
And to that other guy, what is wrong with rolling on Rockets? Wish i had a set. And primer? Not everybody want to wait till the car is done to roll it, n i dont see a damn thing wrong on drivin a work in progress.
Some of you have very strong opinions and very little respect. You want everybody to be like u. Fail.

Chicago-n, are you on the LBs board? Im bonez there.


----------



## Praise the Lowered (Apr 19, 2012)

Amen! Lowered was way, way before hopping. I'm surely the oldest one on this thread and when I was in high school (1956) I remember tacking metal roller skate wheels on my '46 Ford coupe to drag myself over the driveway at the "Pronto Pup" & A&W. Back in the day - we did it all ourselves too - at a $1 an hour you had to. Here I am 60 years later still dragging my tail on the ground.

Cheers, 
Miles


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


>


My kind of "lowriding" :ugh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

LowSupreme84 said:


> . but Since when has Lowriding been about Judging another Man what he rides and how he rides it. .


Ever since there was the first car show.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

My thing is low and slow is not as popular as it used to be,especially when you wanna show off your chrome and painted undercarrage,its all about riding high,lock and hop.Thats the beauty of lowriding,sign of the times.and hopping is always gonna be part of lowriding,its 4 decades that hopping history in the streets and shows for it not to be.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Sounds like u half of y'all need to change over to mini truckin...u don't like hoppin don't look at it, cuz trust me when I see a fwd car or lowrider truck or a non traditional lowrider I keep moving along.


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Sounds like u half of y'all need to change over to mini truckin...u don't like hoppin don't look at it, cuz trust me when I see a fwd car or lowrider truck or a non traditional lowrider I keep moving along.


so what is a traditional lowrider


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm not into it.. But it's cool it alway brings out the crowds...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

88mazda said:


> so what is a traditional lowrider


A rwd car 2 door if offered in that year, no uni-frame no trucks no fwd not even transformer cars, not into it, also i like the old bombs but a stock old bomb car is not a lowrider, why put em in a lowrider magazine or in a lowrider car show? but that's my opinion, also i don't see the point in spending 30, 40, 50 grand in ur car and not drive it, but then again that's just my opinion, I like hopping, I like a car that can drive but pull up and hop more than 40 inches and drive home.


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> A rwd car 2 door if offered in that year, no uni-frame no trucks no fwd not even transformer cars, not into it, also i like the old bombs but a stock old bomb car is not a lowrider, why put em in a lowrider magazine or in a lowrider car show? but that's my opinion, also i don't see the point in spending 30, 40, 50 grand in ur car and not drive it, but then again that's just my opinion, I like hopping, I like a car that can drive but pull up and hop more than 40 inches and drive home.


so no 4door cars


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> Sounds like u half of y'all need to change over to mini truckin...u don't like hoppin don't look at it, cuz trust me when I see a fwd car or lowrider truck or a non traditional lowrider I keep moving along.


agreed X2!




hittin back bumper said:


> A rwd car 2 door if offered in that year, no uni-frame no trucks no fwd not even transformer cars, not into it, also i like the old bombs but a stock old bomb car is not a lowrider, why put em in a lowrider magazine or in a lowrider car show? but that's my opinion, also i don't see the point in spending 30, 40, 50 grand in ur car and not drive it, but then again that's just my opinion, I like hopping, I like a car that can drive but pull up and hop more than 40 inches and drive home.


and agreed again!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

hittin back bumper said:


> A rwd car 2 door if offered in that year, no uni-frame no trucks no fwd not even transformer cars, not into it, also i like the old bombs but a stock old bomb car is not a lowrider, why put em in a lowrider magazine or in a lowrider car show? but that's my opinion, also i don't see the point in spending 30, 40, 50 grand in ur car and not drive it, but then again that's just my opinion, I like hopping, I like a car that can drive but pull up and hop more than 40 inches and drive home.


x2


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

88mazda said:


> so no 4door cars


I said 2 doors if offered in that year, meaning if I got a 84 cadi ima make sure its a 2 door, nothing wrong with a 4 door, hell I have a 4 door bubble linc.


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> A rwd car 2 door if offered in that year, no uni-frame no trucks no fwd not even transformer cars, not into it, also i like the old bombs but a stock old bomb car is not a lowrider, why put em in a lowrider magazine or in a lowrider car show? but that's my opinion, also i don't see the point in spending 30, 40, 50 grand in ur car and not drive it, but then again that's just my opinion, I like hopping, I like a car that can drive but pull up and hop more than 40 inches and drive home.



Cool like you said a traditional lowrider is a 2 door not a 4 door


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Chicago-n said:


> Seems like lowriding has become synonymous with a hopping car.
> Anyone else get bothered when everyone wants you to hop your car but you can't?
> :thumbsdown:
> I find the constant hopping at competitions uninteresting.
> ...


How did I miss this topic? Good thread. I couldn't care less about hopping. Switches to me are a plus but just for lay and play.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

88mazda said:


> Cool like you said a traditional lowrider is a 2 door not a 4 door


:facepalm:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

im a big fan of street hoppin but clean lowlows like in the 90's cali swangin dvds not those shitty ass ugly over lockup rearend circus hoppers those are fuckin stupid an alot of them are half ass built most of them are not driveable lookin like there ganna fall apart all over the place I could careless bout your shitty ass circus hopper hoppin tile it gets stuck in the air I like clean street lowlows that ride on the streets an are show built as well an if they hop them even better non of this to scared drive an cruise my lowlows or im afride im ganna mess up the chrome undercarrige or the paint alot of people are too scared now a days thats why we have a bunch of trailer queens now a day fuck a trailer drive that shit cruise it lay the fuckin frame all the way to the ground let it scrap an sparks fly out we need more street cruisers out there on the blvds you only live once enjoy your lowlow an cruise it you only live once 16in cylinders the highest I like on rearend or lower on a lowlow


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> Sounds like u half of y'all need to change over to mini truckin...u don't like hoppin don't look at it, cuz trust me *when I see a fwd car or lowrider truck or a non traditional lowrider I keep moving along.*


:uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

88mazda said:


> Cool like you said a traditional lowrider is a 2 door not a 4 door


Dude you serious? Check this out an 88 Mazda 4 door or 2 is not a lowrider. 

But on a different note, I like hopping.............on the street not in no pit destroying the car. I don't even go to the hop pit. Most of those rides look like pieces of shit just built for that. Keep it at 20". Respect the car a bit. 

It's all fun and games until you get hopped on!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

CHE1 said:


> Dude you serious? Check this out an 88 Mazda 4 door or 2 is not a lowrider.
> 
> But on a different note, I like hopping.............on the street not in no pit destroying the car. I don't even go to the hop pit. Most of those rides look like pieces of shit just built for that. Keep it at 20". Respect the car a bit.
> 
> It's all fun and games until you get hopped on!


Same here I only like street hoppers that hop on the street I dont go to hoppin pits anymore at carshows bunch of piece of shit hoppers an stupid circus hoppers now a days before it was mostly clean build hoppers nice lowlows an street rides me if someone hops on me im hoppin back but its all fun an games I just love to cruise low N slow an hop an have a good time cruisin the blvd theres not that much real ridaz left out there like before sadly to say


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Acceptable hopping
Cruisin
Style
Fun






Not acceptable
No style
Not cruisin,
stays in one spot
Lame, repetitive


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

yea hopping never had anything with lowriding till now :ugh: heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/342845-old-school-hoppers-4.html


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Link says old school hoppers not old school lowriders.

Lowrider=/=hopper


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> Link says old school hoppers not old school lowriders.
> 
> Lowrider=/=hopper


:facepalm::facepalmoint was hopping was *ALWAYS* a part of the lowrider life whether yall like it or not


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> :facepalm::facepalmoint was hopping was *ALWAYS* a part of the lowrider life whether yall like it or not


Leave it alone its like talking to a nutshell he is never gonna get it.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

And you morons are not differenciating between circus clowns and lowriders.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Chicago-n said:


> Acceptable hopping
> Cruisin
> Style
> Fun
> ...


Must I quote myself again?


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> And you morons are not differenciating between circus clowns and lowriders.


We are not trying to differenciated you are by showing us two videos,Thats where you dumbness kicks in.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes quote your self again notice it says LOWRIDER HOP COMPETITION! NOT CAR HOP! Notice how they drove them in and competition hop no circus like you steriotyped it.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

There's a big ass car lifted from the back and one with big ass tires.
I win. You lose.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Love the hoppers pound that bumper put it on the trailer take it home then jump in the low low and grinde the streets one cant hate love our life style


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


>


I member that 61 would lay out on the ground when they finished. Think I still have the video.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

winojameSj said:


> Love the hoppers pound that bumper put it on the trailer take it home then jump in the low low and grinde the streets one cant hate love our life style


At least this man admits they are two separate entities.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Think I still have the video.[/QUOTE]

Post it please


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Think I still have the video.


Post it please


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I like the continued arguing about whats what. I think they are 2 different interest groups for sure. If I heard there was a lowrider show with a bunch of nice old schools just parked to look at with a $20 admission fee, I'd drive 2 hours to see it. If I heard there was a hopping competition 15 minutes from my house for free, I probably wouldn't go.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^ :rofl: that would be a true statement for myself as well.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> And you morons are not differenciating between circus clowns and lowriders.





Chicago-n said:


> At least this man admits they are two separate entities.


:facepalm::facepalm:i never said they were/werent the same category , i said _*hoppers always been a part of the lowrider life*_


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I have watched lowriding go from hopping a few inches off the ground to the crazy things they do now. I build my cars so they have the ability to have a nice smooth hop. I can hit 3 going around a corner and unlike most people, I drive mine on the daily. She sits nice and low like a lowrider should. My show car gets a little better treatment, because no matter what, driving everyday and hopping does take its toll on the car. I can drive either of them across the country because I dont believe in putting hard work and money into something that can not be driven more than 10 feet. I dont think there should be such a division between those that hop and those that dont... Everyone has their style. Put some 13's or 14's on it and rep your way.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Post it please


Here's a video i found on youtube @ 2:12


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

It was some time since ive seen Redosaurus. That was a great show car, it could get crazy height but lay on the frekkin pinch weld, gotta respect that.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Here's a video i found on youtube @ 2:12


:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

How bout introducing a crazy idea like this into modern day "lowriding"???


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> How bout introducing a crazy idea like this into modern day "lowriding"???


 Lower then a lowrider.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Anson72 said:


> How bout introducing a crazy idea like this into modern day "lowriding"???


I was at a mini truck/ tuner show that did something like this... My Regal was the only Lowrider out there and I had real small springs and bad bushings so my car sat rediculously low... I got first place... I beat a Honda Accord, and a few pick-ups.. One for the low lows!! lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Chicago-n said:


> Lower then a lowrider.


:yessad:



GHOST RIDER said:


> I was at a mini truck/ tuner show that did something like this... My Regal was the only Lowrider out there and I had real small springs and bad bushings so my car sat rediculously low... I got first place... I beat a Honda Accord, and a few pick-ups.. One for the low lows!! lol


----------

